# Bồn tắm Inax - Sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho năm 2022



## Boncauviglacera (11 Tháng hai 2022)

*Bồn tắm Inax là sản phẩm thiết bị vệ sinh đáng để đầu tư cho phòng tắm của bạn, không chỉ bởi mẫu mã mà còn bởi chất lượng sản phẩm. Cùng tìm đến những sản phẩm bồn tắm Inax nên có trong năm 2022 dưới đây.

1. Tìm hiểu về bồn tắm*

Bồn tắm là thiết bị vệ sinh được thiết kế để phục vụ cho việc chứa đựng được một người trong đó giúp họ thực hiện việc tắm rửa, thư giãn và được được đặt trong phòng tắm.

Bồn tắm hiện đại được làm bằng các loại vật liệu nhân tạo như acrylic hoặc gốm, sứ và ngày càng thay thế cho các vật liệu được sử dụng trước đây như thép, gang, gỗ. Bồn tắm thường được đặt trong phòng tắm, có thể được lắp ráp bố trí độc lập hoặc kết hợp với một vòi hoa sen.

*2. Một số mẫu bồn tắm Inax đẹp nên chọn*

Bồn tắm massage Inax MSBV-1800N có chức năng sục sóng MASSAGE: Lợi dụng dòng nước chảy tuần hoàn tạo ra các đợt sóng vỗ massage vào các vùng lưng, sườn, chân. Sủi bọt MASSAGE: Bơm nén khí nối các đường ống đến 8 lỗ phun khí dưới đáy bồn nhờ đó bọt khí sủi lên làm cho nước cuồn cuộn xoa bóp nhẹ lên cơ thể, tạo cảm giác thư giãn cho người sử dụng.






​Bồn tắm massage Inax MSBV-1700B mang đến cảm giác thư giãn, tiện nghi và thỏa mãn nhất cho người sử dụng. Sản phẩm phù hợp với phòng tắm hiện đại trong ngôi nhà của bạn, các khách sạn sang trọng hay khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp. Sục sóng: Ở 2 đầu của bồn tắm có 4 vòi phun, dòng nước được phun ra sẽ thực hiện mát xa đối với các vùng lưng, eo, chân của người sử dụng. Sủi bọt: Phía dưới của bồn tắm có lắp 8 vòi phun để phun bọt khí lên trên, các bọt khí trong nước sẽ giúp mát xa nhẹ nhàng cho cơ thể.



Bồn tắm Inax BF-1760V là mẫu bồn tắm đẹp của Inax. Bồn tắm có kích thước: 1700 x 900 x 550 mm. Chất liệu: Nhựa Arcylic. Thiết kế đơn giản với thành bồn mỏng mang lại vẻ ngoài đẳng cấp. Đường cong tự nhiên và thoải mái trong và ngoài bồn tắm. Mặt đáy chống trơn trượt.



Bồn tắm Inax BF-1620 được sản xuất để hướng đến nhu cầu thực tiễn và bảo vệ làn da cho người sử dụng. Bồn tắm có kích thước: 1620W x 700D x 600H (mm). Vật liệu: làm bằng nhựa Arcylic. Đáy bồn chống trơn trượt tốt cho người lớn tuổi và trẻ em. Khả năng giữ được nhiệt độ và ấm được lâu trong quá trình tắm.



Bồn tắm Inax BF-1790 là mẫu bồn tắm tiết kiệm không gian phù hợp với phòng cho nhà riêng các dự án căn hộ chung cư cao cấp. Kích thước: 1790 x 824 x 760 mm. Bồn tắm có cốt đá chịu lực chắc chắn, bền màu qua thời gian, bề mắt chống bám bẩn, dễ vệ sinh. Chất liệu: Nhựa Arcylic có thể tái tạo an toàn cho môi trường. Đáy bồn được thiết kế chống trượt, an toàn cho người sữ dụng. 





*Showroom Thiết Bị Vệ Sinh Hải Linh*
Showroom 1: Số 532 Đường Láng, Q. Đống Đa, TP. Hà Nội
Showroom 2: Số 72 Đường Chu Huy Mân, Q.Long Biên, TP.Hà Nội
Showroom 3:  Ô số 5 và 6 Shophouse Đường Tố Hữu, Q.Hà Đông, TP.Hà Nội
Hotline: 0988.930.568  0243.55.70.999
Website: Showroominax.vn


----------



## Boncauviglacera (8 Tháng tư 2022)

*Ngoài bồn tắm Inax ra thì các mẫu bồn tắm bằng đá của thương hiệu Viglacera cũng là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng và sang trọng cho phòng tắm của mọi gia đình Việt*

Bồn tắm Viglacera được sản xuất dựa trên công nghệ hiện đại Châu Âu. Chất liệu đá nhân tạo tạo nên sự mạnh mẽ, rắn chắc và sang trọng. Thiết kế bồn tắm liền khối, chống xước, chống thấm, chống bám bẩn.





Bồn tắm Viglacera Platinum P.61.356







*Showroom Thiết Bị Vệ Sinh Hải Linh*
Showroom 1: Số 532 Đường Láng, Q. Đống Đa, TP. Hà Nội
Showroom 2: Số 72 Đường Chu Huy Mân, Q.Long Biên, TP.Hà Nội
Showroom 3: Ô số 5 và 6 Shophouse Đường Tố Hữu, Q.Hà Đông, TP.Hà Nội
Hotline: 0988.930.568 0243.55.70.999
Website: Thietbivesinhviglacera.net
​


----------



## Boncauviglacera (24 Tháng sáu 2022)

Bạn muốn mua bồn tắm Inax thì không thể bỏ qua bài viết trên nhé


----------



## Boncauviglacera (3 Tháng tám 2022)

Các mẫu bồn tắm Inax đẹp chỉ có tại Showroominax.vn


----------



## Boncauviglacera (15 Tháng chín 2022)

Bạn muốn mua bồn tắm Inax thì không thể bỏ qua các mẫu trên


----------

